# Summer 2008 Goals



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

These things are a waste of time for me, I know what the reality is... I'll nail some snook and squid but that'll be about it.

Goal 1.
Hoping to hit up the sharks with Water_Baby or fishnfreak and show the AKFF what a South Aussie sport fish looks like.

Goal 2.
First legal snapper.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Easy for me - a KINGIE!!! 

A bonito would be nice too to add to the new species list.

Bring on the warmer weather!

Marty


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Get a new knee , get on the water , catch a 75 cm kingfish , catch a 65 cm snapper , catch a 40 cm bass , catch Jennifer Hawkins .


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Tough question, I will try to be realistic :

1. Catching a few Trout / fish on fly ( Landbased )
2. 80cm + Murray Cod on a Spinnerbait ( From my local, LBG )
3. Outfish Craig450 on Whiting @ Durras ( I can dream can't I? )
4. 90cm Wild river Bass ( Do they really exist? )
5. Breaking the 70cm Flathead mark ( Lost some bigger last summer )


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I got me my winter goal two weeks ago soooooooo what to pick for summer.

I reckon a tuna could be fun, along with some kind of Mackerel


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Got a few
1. More kayaking and more quality time when i am out
2. Jack
3. Find a mullo, even if small
4. Jack
5. Jack


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

same as L3GACY, but i also want to try to check out some other fishy spots to expand my repetoir


----------



## madsmc (Apr 5, 2006)

1. Crack the 40cm mark for bream, preferably early in the morning on surface.
2. Any river bass over 30cm. Spend a lot more time this season on my local bass rivers.
3. An EP, any EP, even a small one. :shock:
4. Improve my skills with the fly rod from the yak.


----------



## Mattwah (Nov 12, 2007)

Fish more from the yak

Get better at fishing

Fish more with AKFF'ers -if ever there was an online commuity that truly rocks (awesome spirit, sense of bonding) then this is it

Matt


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

that is true, we do rock :twisted:


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

fishnut said:


> Easier said than done but here goes.
> 1: Catch my very first Legal Mulloway (Yes McBigg you can help me :lol: )


Lol, and when I started reading this thread, I thought to myself, "I wonder if Fishnut's going to put in his wish for a mulloway" You didn't let me down. 
Come to the Glenelg river, that should increase your chances exponentially. I'll even show you my spots!

My summer goals from the revo:
1/ Catch a legal snapper. (A big one would be great too!)
2/ Catch and land a shark.
3/ Catch plenty of squid.
4/ Catch a metre-plus mulloway. (Only 9cm to go!)


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

bazzoo said:


> catch Jennifer Hawkins .


 nothing wrong with aiming high aye Bazz  :lol:


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

My goals for this spring/summer are:

1. 50cm bass
2. 45cm EP
3. 40cm Bream
4. Kingfish (any size at the moment will do)
5. Dont let Paff outfish me on [email protected] :lol: :lol:


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

1. Lake Awoonga Barra.
2. Trout and Redfin on fly.
3. Combined with the last two- more camping.
4. Mullie. Probably over Nelson way.
5. Snapper.
6. Kingfish.
7. Wild Barra?
8. Not get eaten, drown or run over by a stink boat....lol.
Oh, and I would like to hop into some good flathead over K.I.
Nothing ambitious though.lol.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

1.catch a mackeral and tuna
2.go surfing heaps
3.go yakking heaps
4.Spend quality time with the kids/wife
5.stay hydrated      

oh yeah maybe do some work on the long neglected house :shock:


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Well,this is a good thread. For me its:
* Catch a 20+kg Cobe
* Get a stealth :twisted: 
* Get another couple of mackeral
* Get a car
* And atleast hook a Marlin at SWR in Feb. :twisted:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWf6mSBEAACVfgAAQQJ1SECHqFKA/798gMACtQink1PFE000eo0Damg3qT1PUMAMmmgyGCGmI0YGp6EKb1BG1NBoA0A0Sq2hQm7XCAdUz8OrGZeiTBnZU1rsmUdEnaK9HslxqE7bKlP29auOIkR15pM3GwwG4zd8o09YpoHtWUClOwqdF/X3+cdTOQJjpncEQAQ3xIiH7ulBYBFIs6HTCs0+MprzAk1mRVMJKMPH5tdcRJ7zfBHVXZFDWtKBLyURJYRdBnO5Zg/xdyRThQkP6mSBE


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

1...catch another legal wild bass 
2...catch impoundment bass on a more regular basis
3...outfish both bazzoo, and seadog, also regularly



bazzoo said:


> catch Jennifer Hawkins .


Baz your knee is crook but plainly your hand is working OK mate :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

1. Get out on the water more
2. Get over the 65cm hoodoo for Kingfish, I lost count of the fish just under 65cm I got last year after the limit was raised from 60cm.
3. Catch more fish for the table, I love Kingfish and am ashamed to say that I have resorted to buying it.
4. 100% Focus on Kingfish, the bug has bitten hard.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

1. Get out on the water as often as possible (at least once a week)
2. Catch a legal size fish. 
3. Repeat


----------



## 123SHARKY123 (Jan 15, 2008)

as its going to be my maiden season im starting from a clean sheet so apart from spending as much time on (on) not in the water :lol: anything will be my pb good luck to all and happy fishingggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dodge said:


> 1...catch another legal wild bass
> 2...catch impoundment bass on a more regular basis
> 3...outfish both bazzoo, and seadog, also regularly
> 
> ...


Awww Richo , too good mate , i have no Comeback [AT THE MOMENT ] , i knew i had a big target on my back but that came out of the blue, too good just too good ,bastard . But like Arnie , i'll be back . :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

My plan this season is not to get busted off by any Kings - last summer it was a learning curve and I struggled with good casting knots - but hopefully after a little help from my friends I'm looking at not letting any of them get a way from me :lol:

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

wopfish said:


> My plan this season is not to get busted off by any Kings - last summer it was a learning curve and I struggled with good casting knots - but hopefully after a little help from my friends I'm looking at not letting any of them get a way from me :lol:
> 
> Fingers crossed.


You're dreaming Dick. :lol:

But good luck trying! 8)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Its a big Dick Dream down under !!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

bazzoo said:


> Dodge said:
> 
> 
> > 1...catch another legal wild bass
> ...


Damn !
i caught a Jennifer Hawkins but my wife told me i had to release it. (said it was the law).
I just wanted to see what it tasted like :lol:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

wopfish said:


> My plan this season is not to get busted off by any Kings - last summer it was a learning curve and I struggled with good casting knots - but hopefully after a little help from my friends I'm looking at not letting any of them get a way from me :lol:
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Too easy Dick, but you're going to miss fishing. On the other hand I plan to be busted off as much as possible.



keza said:


> Damn !
> i caught a Jennifer Hawkins but my wife told me i had to release it. (said it was the law).
> I just wanted to see what it tasted like


Is your wife a lawyer too? It tastes like chicken.


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Would love to finally catch a kingy, but seeing as coastal trips might be few and far between I'll be concentrating in the dams around Canberra. My goals are simple - to try and catch a few cod! Even a golden or two might be nice...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

sbd said:


> wopfish said:
> 
> 
> > My plan this season is not to get busted off by any Kings - last summer it was a learning curve and I struggled with good casting knots - but hopefully after a little help from my friends I'm looking at not letting any of them get a way from me :lol:
> ...


not a lawyer, but appears to be judge and jury around home


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't care how big, or how I go about it, but I want a Kingfish and an E.P. And, seeing as school will be out for good, I'll have PLENTY of time to try... 8) .

Rowan.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

First priority for me is, 
(1)Continue to heel.

(2) Begin to rebuild strength, (am certain the surgon suggested exercise using Hobie Adventure Island, mixed with water theropy)

(3)(Cant argue with the Surgon, he knows best) Damn !!!!! forced to buy a Kayak.

(4)Meet new people. Wonder if there is anyone around these parts that enjoys kayaking?

(5)Retail theropy is always good followed closely by a little mental exercise pimping the kayak.

(6)No good spending it if you dont use it, guess i should go fishing in the Kayak.

(7)Review getting a real job again, Naaaaaa just go fishing again (maybe the misses will get the job :shock:    8) )


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Mmmmm,
So little fish and so much time. What will it be.

1) catch squid consistantly on $2 squid jigs.
2) 95cm + Kingie.
3) Hawksbury mulloway


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Actually go fishing, and catch a fish. Surely that's not too much to ask.


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

Still working on these goals


> Goals for this year
> mulloway
> legal snapper
> snook
> ...


Hmm..

Snook Check
Squid Check

I might add elephant shark to my list


----------



## turtle (Jun 10, 2008)

buy a hobie  
and catch legal mulloway and ghost shark


----------



## JuzzyDee (Aug 27, 2008)

1. Get into a yak! - This means I have to fork out some cash.
2. Get out on the water and do some fishing.
3. Get out on the water and visit Pumpkin Island with the wife for a camping getaway.
4. Piss stink boaters off by winning the Yeppoon Coast Guard Tight Lines Fishing Classic. (Technically not till next winter but it's still a fun little dream.)


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Meet JuzzyDee for an early morning fish, I will bring the coffee, JuzzyDee can bring the biscuts.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Metre plus barra


----------



## JuzzyDee (Aug 27, 2008)

Sounds like a plan! Caramel Crowns here we come!

Make that a new goal, less caramel crowns this year, addictive little things.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

*Fishing related:*
This summer I really wouldnt mind getting a new PB bass, hopefully around the 50cm mark.
Some longtail tuna or mackeral when the seas flatten off in Summer.
A jewfish, big flathead and some mudcrabs (for my Dad).
Especially in my new kayak.

*Non fishing related:*
I want to get my P's before then.
Pass my HSC!


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

80 cm Kingie

50 cm Bass

Murray Cod (any size yak or not)

Pimp my ride (redo kayak fit out)

Fishing at least 1 per week as a minimum.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Do more bass fishing this year, last year all I did was talk about it. Ok I did go to canberra and jindy twice fishing fresh.

Maybe a bass hut trip, definately fishing the wier at mooney (OMC still keen)

Catch a kingy off Norah or Umina

Figure out how to catch a decent fish on those bloody blades :evil: :roll: :lol:

Oh yeah and share Jennifer with Baz when he finally catches up :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Upgrade rat to hood
Jew


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

1. Go game fishing
2. Percervier through the wondering and waiting
3. Catch something that will fight hard for over 5 minutes.

I'm thinking kingfish, tuna, swordfish.

I will need confirmation that I am doing it right though... company would be appreciated! 

I imagine hours of trolling around outside Bermagui while the stinkboats scoff.

All I want is one nice catch...


----------

